# Fail0verflow releases Linux for Switch and ShofEL2



## Tony_93 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 24, 2018)

here we go


----------



## Chary (Apr 24, 2018)

Checking tickets for the hype train. Now boarding.


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 24, 2018)

Chary said:


> Checking tickets for the hype train. Now boarding.


*climbs on*


>


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 24, 2018)

SirBeethoven said:


> “If your Switch catches fire or turns into an Ouya, it's not our fault. It's stupidly easy to blow up embedded platforms like this with bad software” Oof, ok I’ll be careful


Personally, I'm doing nothing until processes mature, programs are stable, etc.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 24, 2018)

How many times will I have to post this GIF?


----------



## SimonMKWii (Apr 24, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> here we go


...off the rails, now your Joy-Cons will probably fail!
It's danger like you never knew!

All joking aside, stay safe, don't bend pins or perform any mods if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 24, 2018)

that's it game over for the switch


----------



## SimonMKWii (Apr 24, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's it game over for the switch


*the current revision.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 24, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's it game over for the switch


Dual boot Linux means more uses for Switch, it certainly doesn't mean game over for Switch.  I think piracy will be enabled fairly soon, but people looking specifically for that will still be in the minority.



SimonMKWii said:


> *the current revision.


Indeed, this definitely lends credence to the rumors of a slight revision coming soon, if it hasn't hit shelves already.



Chary said:


> Checking tickets for the hype train. Now boarding.


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> How many times will I have to post this GIF?


As many time that it needs to be posted.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 24, 2018)

That's it guys, time to throw away your laptop, the switch is your new computer.

(maybe I can justify getting a second one, y'know, for computing purposes)


----------



## Beerus (Apr 24, 2018)

oh boy my body is ready


----------



## DBlaze (Apr 24, 2018)

As much as it's exciting news for the hacking part, I really do not see the appeal of running Linux on a switch.
But everything has to start somewhere


----------



## tpax (Apr 24, 2018)

i naed paracy as son as possibru


----------



## chirogan (Apr 24, 2018)

Demn. Emulation. Time to crack that codes.


----------



## Dmafra (Apr 24, 2018)

But you will need the pins always jumped to make the linux boot?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 24, 2018)

Maybe I should start considering replacing my Nvidia shield tablet with the switch now? I was hoping for a new shield tablet, but Nvidia got caught up in the switch.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2018)

I think we owe something to anonymous resentful leaker.



> On the other hand, this exploit probably works on the Ouya...


Now I'm missing my Ouya if only to try that... who the hell is so stupid as to steal an Ouya.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 24, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think we owe something to anonymous resentful leaker.


*  ALL HAIL ANONYMOUS RESENTFUL LEAKER!  *


----------



## weatMod (Apr 24, 2018)

why did they post  that pic of a copper wire tho?





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



weatMod said:


> why did they post  that pic of a copper wire tho?



that other pic had me guessing  ,i could see an FTDI in the pic  i feel like they just threw that in to  confuse us
also why is it called shofEL2 ?


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 24, 2018)

Sweet. And...is that the kubuntu distribution? 
_
On the other hand, this exploit probably works on the Ouya...
_
Meaning: if you screw up doing this on your ouya, you'll end up with a switch instead.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 24, 2018)

Okay guys, I look, how I get, free game?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Okay guys, I look, how I get, free game?


You download Linux provided above, go into the terminal and type "nethack".


----------



## Reploid (Apr 24, 2018)

I thought f0f doesn't release anything ever, no?


----------



## cots (Apr 24, 2018)

Nice, but I already have a tablet can that run emulators and media players. The only reason I would buy a Switch is for its native gaming experience.

EDIT: In case anyone was wondering I have a nvidia shield tablet; so using a Switch to do the same thing with less functionality would be stupid.


----------



## byevoltor (Apr 24, 2018)

The important thing is to know if we can have a clean switch, updated to pay for the online and be the latest version, and have another version without being detected, to run homebrew and utilities (linux, dolphin, android, etc., vlc, reader of epubs, etc)

It is a small union (welding), but a great leap for the scene.


----------



## Joom (Apr 24, 2018)

byevoltor said:


> The important thing is to know if we can have a clean switch, updated to pay for the online and be the latest version, and have another version without being detected, to run homebrew and utilities (linux, dolphin, android, etc., vlc, reader of epubs, etc)
> 
> It is a small union (welding), but a great leap for the scene.


Why wouldn't you just get an Android device for all of that?


----------



## bomigoton (Apr 24, 2018)

weatMod said:


> why did they post  that pic of a copper wire tho?


Twiizers is back


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 24, 2018)

DiscostewSM said:


> Personally, I'm doing nothing until processes mature, programs are stable, etc.


same here


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 24, 2018)

> On the other hand, this exploit probably works on the Ouya...



So that means all Tegra 3 devices? Would this also extend to any Tegra device (I have an old tablet with a broken emmc somewhere)?


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Apr 24, 2018)

If all the recent breakthroughs mean I can enjoy homebrew while staying on the latest FW and still being able to play online, then great! Sign me up. Not about to compromise the Switch's main utility -- playing new games -- in any way, or compromise my ability to play online. Gladly, seems I might not have to. Seemingly though, when the new hardware revision is out, new Switch owners will likely be out of luck until new software exploits are found.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 24, 2018)

cots said:


> Nice, but I already have a tablet can that run emulators and media players. The only reason I would buy a Switch is for its native gaming experience.
> 
> EDIT: In case anyone was wondering I have a nvidia shield tablet; so using a Switch to do the same thing with less functionality would be stupid.


It's probably very optimistic at this stage, but if native linux runs on a switch, then steam should be a possibility*.



*this of course pretty much requires a way to emulate an xbox controller with the joycons.

EDIT: wait...scrap that. The xbox controller emulation seems pretty much doable, but steam requires x86 architecture whereas the switch has ARM. That'll make this very unlikely.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 24, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> If all the recent breakthroughs mean I can enjoy homebrew while staying on the latest FW and still being able to play online, then great! Sign me up. Not about to compromise the Switch's main utility -- playing new games -- in any way, or compromise my ability to play online. Gladly, seems I might not have to. Seemingly though, when the new hardware revision is out, new Switch owners will likely be out of luck until new software exploits are found.


That's how I am. I'd like homebrew, emulation of older games, multimedia, etc, all while continuing to support with Switch game purchases on the newest FW and be able to play online.


----------



## AdamFX990 (Apr 24, 2018)

TIL there's an ARM version of Dolphin. That's got some potential to be inanely cool.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 24, 2018)

An actual release from fail0verflow? I must be dreaming.


----------



## xtrem3x (Apr 24, 2018)

These releases all say any firmware... So I can update and be fine now?
Probably been asked a million times, but I like to be 100% sure otherwise if I update and am wrong then I wasted all that time keeping my Switch on a low firmware.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2018)

xtrem3x said:


> These releases all say any firmware... So I can update and be fine now?
> Probably been asked a million times, but I like to be 100% sure otherwise if I update and am wrong then I wasted all that time keeping my Switch on a low firmware.


If you update, there are things you won't be able to do.
Using this exploit is not one of them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2018)

AdamFX990 said:


> TIL there's an ARM version of Dolphin. That's got some potential to be inanely cool.


Not only potential, supposedly a Dolphin Dev had Super Mario Sunshine and Wind Waker running at 25fps way back in February


----------



## KuroTheBang (Apr 24, 2018)

My gf accidentally upgraded to 5.0.2. Will it still work?


----------



## AdamFX990 (Apr 24, 2018)

KuroTheBang said:


> My gf accidentally upgraded to 5.0.2. Will it still work?


Nej, afraid not :/


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 24, 2018)

How do I install this? They said it runs on all fw right? Can I use it to install homebrew launcher? I have so many questions about all this stuff releasing and I'm too stupid to understand any of it.


----------



## Empu1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Reploid said:


> I thought f0f doesn't release anything ever, no?



Correct. They only release this because they were beaten to the punch 




			
				switch_enthusiast over at fail0verflow.com said:
			
		

> Yes, this is the same bug that is exploited by fusée gelée, and that was just leaked by some other group _*(but we found it first)*_



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AdamFX990 said:


> Nej, afraid not :/



Reminder: ShofEL2 cannot be patched in existing units (it will work on *any* firmware, past or future), it allows full access (all keys and secrets), and it is completely undetectable by normal software. You can dual boot Linux and Switch OS with impunity. https://t.co/bqpmqBWkem— fail0verflow (@fail0verflow) April 24, 2018


Do note that it says "*any* firmware"


----------



## netovsk (Apr 24, 2018)

Here's hoping for emunand ASAP.


----------



## yusuo (Apr 24, 2018)

News like this makes me go and do this


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2018)

yusuo said:


> News like this makes me go and do this


And then, he realized Nintendo had silently recalled from stores all consoles during the weekend and changed them for Mariko versions. /s


----------



## yusuo (Apr 24, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> And then, he realized Nintendo had silently recalled from stores all consoles during the weekend and changed them for Mariko versions. /s


How do I know if its a mariko then?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2018)

yusuo said:


> How do I know if its a mariko then?


I don't think they have been released, perhaps you shouldn't worry until say a couple of months.
If they really release them silently, we will have to depend on serial numbers estimations and user reports.
But I don't think there is any reason to worry for now.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 24, 2018)

yusuo said:


> News like this makes me go and do this


You sat down on your switch box?


----------



## yusuo (Apr 24, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> You sat down on your switch box?


It was in the boot and got crushed a little


----------



## AdamFX990 (Apr 24, 2018)

yusuo said:


> It was in the boot and got crushed a little


Did you get it new?


----------



## yusuo (Apr 24, 2018)

AdamFX990 said:


> Did you get it new?


2nd hand as it was cheaper


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2018)

Neat. 

Though, if I'm being honest, I'm not too interested in running Linux or even much homebrew on the Switch myself. While the portability is a neat factor, at this point if I'm going out of the house I just bring my laptop with me so there's not much of a benefit for me personally. I'm sure I'll screw around with some emulators and such at some point in the future, but beyond that I don't think I'll do much more. 

Still nice to see the Switch hacking scene explode though.


----------



## pasc (Apr 24, 2018)

If that keeps going I'll have to fork over the cash sooner than I wanted.

As disappointing as the 3DS was... as awesome the Switch might turn out to be... gawd.


----------



## nWo (Apr 24, 2018)

This hype train got me all warped


----------



## SANIC (Apr 24, 2018)

Switch>Linux>Bluestacks>Dolphin


----------



## orangy57 (Apr 24, 2018)

It still sucks that people have to hack the switch just to give it the most basic features like browsing the internet


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 24, 2018)

Wow, whaddya know, Team f0f *finally *releases something for a Nintendo console


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> It still sucks that people have to hack the switch just to give it the most basic features like browsing the internet


Or the even more basic feature of being able to backup your saves. Even if Nintendo says "we focus on gaming, no internetz" you still shall be able to backup your saves. Hell, even in the PS1 you were able to backup your saves.


----------



## zeveroth (Apr 25, 2018)

DiscostewSM said:


> That's how I am. I'd like homebrew, emulation of older games, multimedia, etc, all while continuing to support with Switch game purchases on the newest FW and be able to play online.


This is everything an original Xbox could do and then some. If like to see XBMC (Kodi now?) Ported to the Switch in native OS would be ideal, doubt that's ever going to happen though. So maybe someone will take the time to make a port. Here hoping!


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't really care much for Linux but I like the option of dual booting into something outside of the Switch OS.


----------



## huma_dawii (Apr 25, 2018)

Ubuntu on Nintendo Switch? OR just whatever console linux?


----------



## DarkRioru (Apr 26, 2018)

switch dual booting steam os!!! now that's a switch gamers wet dream... T///u///T


----------



## RaichuBender (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey guys, I don't know if this is the right place to ask for help, but I tried compiling shofel2 on a Ubuntu VirtualBox on Windows 10. After a lot of pain and gathering libraries, I got it to compile. I set up USB passthrough (as USB 3.0, since 2.0 doesn't work for some reason) and I booted the Switch in the secret recovery mode using a paperclip. I wanted to run the Pyhton-script in the /shofel2/exploit folder using:

```
sudo ./shofel2.py cbfs.bin ../../coreboot/build/coreboot.rom
```
It definitely does something. After a few seconds VirtualBox just crashes and leaves the Switch in a weird state. I tried this several times, but VBox keeps crashing. Does someone know a solution to this?


----------

